# Car needed in Whistler or would shuttle work?



## Diane (Jul 18, 2007)

We will be flying into Vancouver (YVR) early August for a week plus 2 days in Vancouver. We have never been to either place.

I see that there are several shuttle services from the airport to Whistler.  Takes about 2 1/2 hours and costs from $65 to $73 CAD plus tax one way per person or about close to $300 CAD for the two of us.  The lowest price full size rental car I have found so far for the same period is $528 CAD from Budget using a Walmart code. 

I might be able to find a lower car rental rate, but the thought of not having to drive is appealing in some respects.  Would we miss much not having a car while in Whistler?  We enjoy hiking, swimming, etc. and will be staying at Whistler Town Plaza which I understand is in the middle of town.

Would we be better off with or without a car while in Vancouver?

Thanks for any suggestions, both as to whether we need a car, and any better rate out there.

Diane


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 18, 2007)

A shuttle would work as we often park our car and never move it when we visit 2-3 times a year. BUT, there are many things which are a short drive which would be best if you have a car.

 IMHO, I'd have a car but it isn't an absolute must.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 18, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> BUT, there are many things which are a short drive which would be best if you have a car.



Wouldn't a taxi work for those??  The Whistler bus system also provides pretty good coverage of the valley.


----------



## eal (Jul 18, 2007)

hotwire.com has rental cars in Vancouver for 9 days in early August for under $400.


----------



## OnMedic (Aug 27, 2007)

If you can get a car close to the shuttle rate, go for it! Double check parking in YVR and Whistler too so you know what you are up against too. If you decide, Whistler without a car is not too bad because of the shuttle bus and the activities in the WB Village.


----------



## randyz (Aug 27, 2007)

If you are staying a week in the summer I would definitely want a car. Don't know that I would want to be limited to the village for an entire week. Ok in winter when skiing but summer has its limitations. If you are big time hikers you will want a car to drive into the trailhead for some very dramatic hike. Checkout Cheakamus Lake for an easy 1/2 day hike just outside Whistler. For a full day hike 1/2 hour south of Whistler try Garibaldi Lake. Other good sites too if you need more info.

Randy


----------



## Parkplace (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't imagine being in Whistler without a car!  There is so much to see and do with distances inbetween I think you would miss a lot.  

(Even just cruising the posh neighbourhoods requires a vehicle.)


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 28, 2007)

I have rented a car every time I went to Whistler, but it just sits in the garage. Thus, I think you don't really need a car as it is MORE fun and MORE practicle to walk everywhere. You also have to add in $4 per gallon gas and possible parking fees.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 29, 2007)

When I go to Whistler for skiing, I don't even *want* a car. My last trip a friend from Portland picked me up in Vancouver and we drove up together and had the car the entire time of our stay. How many times did we use it? Just the first and last day.


----------



## debraxh (Aug 29, 2007)

We visited Whistler in the summer and had a rental car which we picked up at the Seattle airport (less expensive).  We used it every day, at least to go to the grocery or liquor store!  

My feeling is that a car is not necessary, since the village is very nice to walk around and there are lots of restaurants nearby.  But it's not fun carrying a bunch of groceries back to your timeshare if you plan to eat in.  You're also limiting yourselves to visit places within walking distance, using public transportation, or paying for taxis.  It's likely that these expenses, along with your shuttle from Vancouver could exceed the cost of a rental car.  Be sure to check though, if the place you're staying will charge for parking (ours was free).

We also drove to many places nearby, which we would have missed had we not had the rental car, so I'm glad we had it.


----------



## normofthenorth (Feb 10, 2008)

We just spent a week in Whistler with 3 of us, as we do twice a year. Used www.kayak.com to find the cheapest car available, full-size from Budget for $185 TOTAL plus gas! Pickup and drop off right in the terminal, just next to where the buses stop. 

That was about HALF the price of 3 round-trip tickets on the Perimeter bus. The car was handy for check-in and departure. (Our timeshare doesn't have a concierge, so we had to pick up the key from the Whiski Jack office and drop it off again a week later.) 

We planned to drive to the IGA and one or two other places, but we never did. The TS has free underground parking (like most of them), so we saved almost $200, even though the car was of no actual use all week. When only two of us go, we usually rent the cheapest car available, "economy" or "sub-compact". Plenty of room for us and 3 pieces of luggage each (big suitcase, ski bag, boot bag).

The bus is nice, and the drive on the Sea-to-Sky highway is never relaxing (to say the least!), but Perimeter is way uncompetitive now for any party bigger than one person.

Another fringe benefit of driving: We usually stop in the Intrawest discount store in Squamish (beside the Canadian Tire, right on the highway), and occasionally find serious bargoons. I got a nice North Face GoreTex shell jacket for $99 a year ago, for example, and some nice thermax zip-Ts for $10 and $20 each. No way to do that on the bus. But if they were the same price, we might leave the driving to them.

(Taking two Greyhound-type buses -- to Vancouver, then to Whistler -- is way cheaper, but we can't be bothered.)

Norm in Toronto


----------

